# Adiviná donde está... (V)



## Pablito28

Es una escuela/liceo Tato?


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> Es una escuela/liceo Tato?


Estoy casi seguro que no, ya que hay locales comerciales en la planta baja, el "casi" lo digo porque realmente no miré el edificio exaustivamente para determinar que es... 


.


----------



## Pablito28

Traigo:



Tatito said:


> Bueno dale... me revisé todo Imageshack a ver si había dejado algo y mirá lo que encontré...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Mmmm, Canelones y Rio Branco?


----------



## Tatito

Casi casi... es Rio Branco (Ferreira Aldunate para ser mas exactos) pero una más lejos del limite 


.


----------



## Pablito28

Tonces Canelones y Andes :laugh:


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> Tonces Canelones y Andes :laugh:


Jejeje... no no... te me fuiste!!! te dije que la coordenada correcta era Rio Branco (Ferreira Aldunate) pero la que no era correcta era Canelones... y te dije que una más lejos de ese limite barrial y la tenías... jejejeje



.


----------



## Pablito28

Uh que nabo que soy tonces WFA y Soriano


----------



## Tatito

Jejejeje... ahora si!!! 

Esta es la susodicha esquina... está feíta, no?? 












.


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Eso es una universidad?


----------



## Tatito

NicoBolso said:


> ¿Eso es una universidad?


mmmm... creo que no Nico... no sé que es porque no miré con mucha atención cuando le saque esas fotos. Si alguien del barrio sabe que es esa esquina que nos cuente, sino cuando yo ande por ahi de nuevo les contare 



.


----------



## Pablito28

vos sabes que pensaba en esta esquina pero pensé que era Canelones, ya subo


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> vos sabes que pensaba en esta esquina pero pensé que era Canelones, ya subo


Con el tiempo que hace que saqué estas fotos y con la serie de vueltas que di por esa zona fotografiando esquinas para el _thread homónimo_, no te podría discutir que es Soriano y que no es Canelones 


.


----------



## uruguay360

Muchachos...esa es la Universidad de la Empresa....en fin... debe haber peores...Es Soriano, si.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Muchachos...esa es la Universidad de la Empresa....en fin... debe haber peores...Es Soriano, si.


Es la UDE?? :runaway:

Terrible imagen empresarial hno:hno:


.


----------



## Pablito28

^^
Esto está para el rincón del disparate, será de los mismos dueños de Bussines Planet?


Bueno típica nave industrial Inglesa:


----------



## Pablito28

Tatito said:


> Con el tiempo que hace que saqué estas fotos y con la serie de vueltas que di por esa zona fotografiando esquinas para el _thread homónimo_, no te podría discutir que es Soriano y que no es Canelones
> 
> 
> .


Ta super claro que es Soriano, soy yo que confundo calles :nuts:

Saludos


----------



## espectro

*mmmmm*

No te preocupes los chicos se compraron el edificio del colegio de los Judas en 21 de setiembre y luis de la torre, terrible edifcio, con los vestigios de persecucion incluidos :happy:



Tatito said:


> Es la UDE?? :runaway:
> 
> Terrible imagen empresarial hno:hno:
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Tatito

^^ Se hubieran guardado unos pesos para hacerle un hidrolavado a esta esquina :bash::bash:



.


----------



## Tatito

Pablito... esa fábrica de sombreros no la ví jamás... pero veamos... Ciudad Vieja?? 


.


----------



## Pablito28

No, relativamente cerca , no es mas fàbrica de sombreros ahora es una papelera que raro que no publicaron la frase de Seba, Espectro y Tato


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No, no, no... Para ese lado no


----------



## Pablito28

Barrio Sur, Palermo?


----------



## uruguay360

trayendoooo...


Emilio Rodrigo said:


> LE toca a Nico, creo... pero me cuelo y mando la que me debían


----------



## uruguay360

Eduardo Acevedo o Jackson, en las inmediaciones de Gonzalo Ramirez ?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No es Eduardo Acevedo ni Jackson... si en una paralela... pero paralela lejana.
No llega a ser barrio sur, porque es "más allá"

Como en seguida me voy a la cucha les dejo una inexpresiva ampliación visual... tal vez a alguno le suene, porque se mostraron imágenes en otro hilo de este mismo edificio... y no fui yo quien las subió


----------



## uruguay360

Palermo o CV ?


----------



## Pablito28

Buenasssss, yo la verdad que no tengo ni idea del acertjo por lo que me voy a acomodar cerca del horno en ésta mesa a aguardar la respuesta de donde es. Tengo el mate pronto si alguien gusta, aprovechamos y brindamos por el día del amigo


----------



## Tatito

Feliz dia a todos mis amigos, a todos los amigos de alguien y a todos los que tienen al menos un amigo... felicidades!!!

Yo tampoco ubico esa casa don Emilio... por donde dijiste que podía llegar a estar??



.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

HOLA AMIGOS
Les ayudo un poco: está entre la CV y el Centro... y ya les dije casi todo ¿no?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Como es muy difícil y se embola les tiro una pista más... si no sale, listo, les digo y chau


----------



## URU_RODRI

Me suena mucho la empreza del costado.


----------



## URU_RODRI

Por la calle Real???


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No sé cuál es la calle Real, pero esta seguro que no. Sorry. Siga intentando...


----------



## URU_RODRI

Dijo por Florida.

Me confundi


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

URU_RODRI said:


> Dijo por Florida.
> 
> Me confundi


Afirmativo central. ¿Florida y...?


----------



## Tatito

Florida y Soriano??



.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Sí, démoslo por bueno (¿Ha estado ud. de Safari?)
Ahora Sr. Tatito... ¿A quién le toca? Porque había quedado algo colgando ¿no?


----------



## Pablito28

Ah mira donde era, habia quedado colgado mi acertijo pero para cuando sea mi turno. Creo que ahora prosigue Mr Tato


----------



## URU_RODRI

Bueno, Siga Tatito


----------



## Tatito

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Sí, démoslo por bueno *(¿Ha estado ud. de Safari?)*
> Ahora Sr. Tatito... ¿A quién le toca? Porque había quedado algo colgando ¿no?



^^ :lol: No... pasé por tu hilo después que había contestado acá, aunque no estoy seguro que la dirección que dí haya sido correcta de todos modos :tongue2:

Creo que le toca a Pablito con una que había posteado antes que vos aparecieras y al final no adivinamos... le cedo el turno a él asi arreglamos este entrevero que nos mandamos... jejeje...

.


----------



## Tatito

Traigooooooooo



pablito28 said:


> Bueno típica nave industrial Inglesa:


----------



## URU_RODRI

Por Juan Rosas??


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno ok Mr Tato, recuerdan pistas? Barrio al lado de Aguada.


----------



## Pablito28

No es Cerrito, ni Villa Española ni ninguno de los barrios de alrededores. Lejos de ahi, al lado de la Aguada


----------



## URU_RODRI

Cordon Reducto???


----------



## Pablito28

No


----------



## URU_RODRI

Centro??


----------



## Tatito

mmmmm... Arroyo seco??



.


----------



## Pablito28

No, no. Al W de la Aguada


----------



## Tatito

Al Oeste de la Aguada?? Esta la bahia al oeste... jejeje


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno siguiendo por la tierra, yendo hacia el Cerro por la rambla, luego que dejamos la Aguada està .....


----------



## Tatito

Reducto 



.


----------



## Larobi

Antes que nada ... ¡¡¡FELIZ DÍA DEL AMIGO A LA BARRA DEL ADIVINÁ!!! :cheers:

Me afilio a la tesis de que es en Reducto ... pero más, no sé hno:

Saludos


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Gracias por los saludos y retribuyo los mismos para todos los cyberamigos del foro.

Podría ser como dijo antes Uru-Rodri por Juan Rosas, exactamente en el nº 4123 (creo que es por el Cerrito de la Victoria o así)

No sé si Uru-Rodri recurrió como yo a la ayuda de Google, por cierto si hay algún interesado en comprarse un sombrero
http://www.fabricanacionaldesombreros.com.uy

SALUDOS


----------



## URU_RODRI

^^ Si yo recurri al Mr.Google jaja


----------



## uruguay360

Feliz Dia del Amigo a todos!!! Esperamos lo de Pablito entonces, en cuanto a lo tuyo Emilio, voy a tener que pasar a ver, nunca lo hubiera reconocido.


----------



## uruguay360

Y...Bella Vista?


----------



## URU_RODRI

Feliz dia a todos!!!  :hug:


----------



## Pablito28

Feliz dia a toda la barra del peine fino, troesma està en lo cierto Bella Vista es el barrio.


----------



## uruguay360

Vos sabes que yo opino que ibas por Jujuy y seguiste despues de sacar la foto del escudo y salio el sol abruptamente, sacaste la foto de la fabrica por esa misma calle o por su continuacion...Uruguayana... Digo yo...


----------



## Pablito28

buenas, saludos desde la bella union. Troesma esta casi en lo cierto en realidad es la continuacion de Uruguayana hacia el centro Gral Farias y Jujuy. Avanti es su turno.


----------



## URU_RODRI

Esperamos su arcetijo!!


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido mister!!! Mire con lo que se nos vino... ppppfffff... que increíble esa imagen señor... yo ni idea... Montevideo??



.


----------



## uruguay360

Ah si !!! nos vinimos si !!! donde esta ese pueblito tonces? es Montevideo, si, muy Montevideo...


----------



## Pablito28

Troesma, troesma, que necesidad de castigarnos con el Montevideo colonial....


Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## Larobi

Hola, gente!! Buenas y frías noches ... Veo que están conectados Pablito norteño, buenas nochesssss ... acá te acompaño con mi capuchino. Troesma, ud. que anda por acá, sírvase y le pido un favor: largue pistasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss 

(bonita toma!)


----------



## uruguay360

Es lindo lo colonial Don Pablito !! Hágame el favor doña Ceci !! ayuda!! yo le voy a dar ayudas!!! comprate un volante y manejate amistá ! 
bueno, si no tiran nada y ya empiezana pedir [pistas....:banana::banana:


----------



## Larobi

Mmmmmmmm ... ¿quiere guerra el Míster? Mmmmmmmm ... no voy a entrar en su onda bélica, Troesma: soy una lady! Así que le digo que su acertijo es una iglesia en Ciudad Vieja. Algo es algo ...


----------



## uruguay360

No Ceci, era bromita !!! no es la CViudad Vieja


----------



## Pablito28

Hola Profe , troesma Pta. Carretas?


----------



## uruguay360

No es Punta Carrteas


----------



## federico87

Esta por el centro o el cerro?


----------



## Pablito28

Barrio costero Troesma?


----------



## Santi92

La sede de alguna sociedad secreta o un cementerio, a priori no se me ocurre otra cosa.









.


----------



## Tatito

Cordón?? :dunno:



.


----------



## uruguay360

Efectivamente Cordón, Tatito...


----------



## uruguay360

Ustedes saben que me es dificil ampliar la vista sin dar demasiados datos para algunos... podemos ir pensando de qué se trata...


----------



## uruguay360

Seba: me olvidaba, no pertenece a ninguna sociedad secreta ni cementerio, por el contrario, mas de 2.000 personas pasan por ahi debajo todos los dias...


----------



## espectro

ministerio de economia y finanzas? aunque es centro....


----------



## uruguay360

Buena idea, Espectro, pero desde ya podemos descartar que este simbolo pertenezca a un ministerio, y podria decirte que a nada del estado. Y efectivamente esta fuera de Ejido, y del otro lado de 18. Voy a ver si puedo ampliar.


----------



## Tatito

2000 personas pasan por ahí por dia?? Pfff...

Mmmm... sino es del Estado estamos diciendo entonces que es un edificio privado... es correcto?? O es un monumento??


Del otro lado de 18 o sea que del lado del agua... no??


.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Tatito ! Estamos diciendo que es un edificio privado. Efectivamente , del lado del agua.


----------



## Tatito

Es una iglesia o algo religioso?? (por ir descartando...)



.


----------



## uruguay360

Perfecto Tatito, asi vamos avanzando, tiene vinculaciones religiosas, sí.


----------



## espectro

Un colegio, por la cantidad de gente también.


----------



## uruguay360

Si señor ! correcto. Estamos bien cerca...


----------



## espectro

jajaja lo peor que con Javi, estamos hablando entre nosotros viendo que puede ser! jajaja


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Perfecto Tatito, asi vamos avanzando, tiene vinculaciones religiosas, sí.


Pa... instituto de enseñanza de formación religiosa???



.


----------



## espectro

las teresas?


----------



## uruguay360

un centro de educacion catolica . Si.


----------



## Tatito

Por Soriano??



.


----------



## uruguay360

No es Las Teresas. Cerca.


----------



## uruguay360

Por Soriano, si


----------



## espectro

bue se ve que las teresas no son,

Maria auxiliadora? y no es la señora de Vazquez jajaj es el de minas, o magallanes y canelones.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Por Soriano, si


Soriano y Barrios Amorin entonces... no me acuerdo el nombre de ese colegio... 


.


----------



## uruguay360

Asi es Tatito...Es el Seminario, o Sagrado Corazón. Arriba con lo suyo!!! esta buenisimo ese pueblito en el escudo despues voy a averiguar de que se trata.


----------



## espectro

^^ Ese es el seminario jajaja es el colegio de los hijos de mi jefe que es el que me está ayudando con los nombres porque yo los entrevero jajajaja para mi son todos sagrada familia, sagrado corazón....

El seminario es soriano y martinez trueba.


----------



## Tatito

La verdad que está impecable ese escudo, tiene pila de simbología toda amalgamada... nunca lo habia visto con tanto detalle... gracias por el registro 



Esta es muy fácil...











.


----------



## Pablito28

Ta 8 de Octubre y L A de Herrera, al lado del jardín de la mutual.


----------



## uruguay360

Ta clavaú dijo Cañete, catorce y dos diecisiete !!!!! uté lo ha dicho!! Libreria Pocho.
Dele usted !!!


----------



## Tatito

Anda volando el Pablito che!!! :horse:

Muy buena reseña cervecera Edu...comparto en casi todo, digamos que en todo, jeje... también compro más la Porter. La Mastra probé alguna una vez pero no le recuerdo ni cual de ellas ni el sabor, solo compré la botellita para mi colección (tengo 34 variedades :lol y pasó de la heladera a la estantería rapidamente :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## uruguay360

Que venga Pablitooo!!!! hoy compre un libro de arquitectura industrial que tiene la fabrica de sombreros...maldicion !!! si lo hubiera conseguido tres dias antes los mataba !!!! (fue lo primero que pensé !!!)


----------



## Pablito28

^^
Jejejeje, algo importante que destacar de ese edificio troesma?

Acà dejo el acertijo


----------



## uruguay360

San José frente a la Suprema Corte, esquina Ibicuy (como viejo que soy). Ahora te cuento algo si hay interesante


----------



## uruguay360

La fabrica de sombreros es una construccion de 1914, obra de los Arq. Carlos Ricci y Toribio.


----------



## Pablito28

Perfecto troesma es su turno, pensé que era mas antigua la fábrica de sombreros.
Yo estoy con el mate alguien gusta?
Aguardamos su acertijo.


----------



## URU_RODRI

Esperamos su arcetijo yo estube ausente jeje


----------



## Larobi

¡¡hola, gente!! Pablito, páseme el mate ... ¿Y el Troesma? Estamos esperando su acertijo ...


----------



## uruguay360

Tuya Héctor !


----------



## uruguay360

Mate, por supu.


----------



## Pablito28

Va mate, troesma las damas primero .
Respecto a los floreros, será centro?


----------



## uruguay360

Son en el Centro, si Pablito.


----------



## Pablito28

colonia street?


----------



## uruguay360

Nop !


----------



## uruguay360

Les voy a dar una ampliacion... la saqué desde la terraza de un hotel céntrico muy conocido...


----------



## Larobi

pablito28 said:


> *Va mate, troesma las damas primero* .
> Respecto a los floreros, será centro?



Já!!!  

Bueno, sigamos la ronda! Hay maní, castañas de cajú, almendras ... ¿Quién quiere?

Acertijo: por avenida Uruguay?


----------



## uruguay360

Usted primero Ceci, como no !! (mire que es bien oreja usted !!:lol::lol 
No es calle Uruguay...ustedes sigan con el mate, yo arranco con una black con cachaza...


----------



## Pablito28

lado S o lado N de la main street?


----------



## uruguay360

Lado sur gran maestro.


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> Tuya Héctor !


traemosss

Calle Florida o Maldonado?


----------



## uruguay360

Ninguna de las dos, ya les subo algo para ayudar ...


----------



## letty chiruste

buena buenas .... vi luz y entré


saluti a tutti!


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## uruguay360

Bienvenida Letty !!! que toma usted, Pablito está con las bebidas y yo con el horno...que hacemos hay Pablito, unas pizzas?


----------



## letty chiruste

una coca zero pa mi taria bien... jiji y una pizza tropical puede ser?

puedo ofrecer atorvastatina en cantidades industriales!!


----------



## uruguay360

Le saco la pizza enseguida doña Letty! que lastima que hoy no vino Percy, el mozo de este boliche asi se lo presentamos, tiene alguna foto del amigo Pablito?
Y del acertijo , que me cuentan, dónde está esa bola que se puede apreciar sobre el cielo centrico?


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno Letty que alegría verte por estos lares de la internè. Sale una zero fria y troesma puse la hoja de diario en el horno y se quemo así que está bien caliente. 
Sacamos unas pizzas, el percy dejo una nota diciendo que le dejó la mozzarela en la heladera.

Respecto al acertijo, mmmm ta jodido, paralela a 18 o perpendicular?

Ah mis arterias agradecidas con su ofrecimiento Letty


----------



## uruguay360

Uh! yo pense que con la ayuda se perfilaba, perpendicular a 18, viste la ayuda, no?
Mando las pizzas pa adentro, somos solamente tres hoy, Ceci, Tatito, Emilio, y Rodrigo no dan señales de vida... son capaces de salir a chupar frio... en cualquier momento me llaman al cine casero...


----------



## uruguay360

Ese perfil no lo recuerda? mire que lo han visto muchas veces...


----------



## letty chiruste

perdón gente yo si me voy a chupar frio... lo que tiene la juventud vio?... me voy de pachanga!!

me quedo pensando en esas cosas ... me suenan mucho (demasiado)

abrazote


----------



## Pablito28

Hoy la neurona se tomò licencia, ese perfil me es familiar.

Acà ta el Percy el barman Peruano o Ecuatoriano, Tatito lo arrimo.


----------



## Pablito28

Ese edificio es el de Santiago de Chile y Constituyente o 18, pero la IMM no tiene esos floreros


----------



## uruguay360

Es correcto todo lo que dice, es el edificio Tapié, pero como le decia esta sacada desde la azotea de un hotel muy conocido. lo que pasa que los jarrones no son de la IMM


----------



## Pablito28

Edit.-


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡UHHHH!!! ¡Qué bueno! Apareció Letty! Gracias por la foto de San Martín de Porres, la mía quedó impresentable!

Bienvenida, ponente cómoda ... Servite o te servimos nosotros, porque el Percy no viene nunca. Yo ofrecí almendras y castañas de cajú hace un rato, y 0 bola. ¿Quién quiere?

A comer mientras esperamos el acertijo de Pablito!! Gran Maestro, otra vez victorioso!!


----------



## Pablito28

No pero no acerté profe hno: paseme unas castañas a ver si se me despeja el balero.


----------



## uruguay360

Otra oreja !!! el loco no acertó y ya se la dan por ganada Pablito, esto es el colmo!!!!! :banana::banana:
Bueno, les cuento, es el edificio al lado del hotel Four Points en Ejido y San José que tiene las bolas esas alla rrriba. Ahora si ,subase algo. yo por hoy toy cumplido, ta manhana gente!


----------



## uruguay360

Y Pablito?? dale que esperamos lo tuyo !!!!


----------



## Pablito28

ehpa voy yo, ya subo


----------



## Pablito28

Les pido disculpas por la demora, no pensé que fuera mi turno, no volverá a suceder.
Volviendo al acertijo, a ver si me dicen donde están estos capiteles:


----------



## letty chiruste

buenas buenas acá ando como el Tape Olmedo pero en vez de higos chupando frutillas congeladas.

tirando al boleo ... el banco país en la ciudad vieja.... casa central eh??


----------



## Pablito28

Welcome back Letty, es en la old city pero no es ese edificio.


----------



## uruguay360

Por favor Pablito! como se va a andar disculpando por eso !!! Es el viejo Banco de Londres en la calle Zavala?


----------



## Pablito28

Yes troesma, avanti con lo suyo, 
lo invito con un cutty sark?


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Pablito28

a la maula troesma esas pastillas si que no las tenia vistas, mmm Malvin?


----------



## uruguay360

Asi que el señor no la tiene a las pastillitas ? No es Malvín...ni ningun barrio costero don Pablin...


----------



## Pablito28

el garaje de Bvar Artigas y Garibaldi no ,no?


----------



## uruguay360

Nop.... no es para ese lado, mire que lo ha visto muchas veces...


----------



## Pablito28

cordon troesma, no me respondio lo del cuty


----------



## uruguay360

Cordon, es correcto....
Perdone Pablito...un Cutty Sark estaria bien, pero una medida nomas asi acompaño la black


----------



## Pablito28

por 18 troesma, dos cubitos está bien? acá le dejo la soda


----------



## uruguay360

por 18, es correcto, en vez de cubitos le voy a aceptar un cafe con leche ...


----------



## Larobi

¡Buen día a todos! ¿Quién se suma a la ronda de mate? Cordón, por 18 ... cerca de Pablo de María?


----------



## uruguay360

Ohhhh!!!! La vemos , la vemos!!!! paseme lo que tenga profe!!! es todo lo lejos que se puede estar de Pablo de Maria...


----------



## Pablito28

Guenasssss, como anda la barra del peine fino, profe avatar en colores , como indicò el troesma ahora la vemos, me sumo a la ronda de mate y aporto algo:












Es por 18 troesma


----------



## Larobi

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaa ... ¡¡qué bizcochos, mamma mía!! Gracias, Pablito!

Y sí, avatar nuevo. Colorido como todos los míos ... pero éste, debe ser reconocido por muchos de los de aquí. A ver ... ¿Adivinaron donde está? Troesma, la foto está bien sacada, ud. no puede opinar de otra manera 

Con respecto al acertijo: si es cordón, por 18 y lejos de Pablo de María ... no sé, nunca lo vi, pero podría decir ... ¿cerca de Ejido?


----------



## uruguay360

Que bizcochitos Pablin !!!! me voy a servir algunos...
Ejido es correcto...entonces....


----------



## Tatito

Gracias mister... 

Entonces supongo que tiene que ser una linda (pero desmejoradisima) esquina en 18 y Roxlo... 

No estoy en casa, asì que en caso de haber acertado, le cedo mi lugar al que tenga una imagen a la mano.. y ya me la devolveràn algun dia... jejeje


.


----------



## uruguay360

vINO EL tITAN DEL aDIVINá Y DE UNA LA dejo servida !!! 18 y Roxlo !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Exacto Tatito, es una de las tres desmejoradas esquinas de 18 y Roxlo, la única mas o menos aceptable es la del antiguo local de Soler, quien hace los honores?


----------



## uruguay360

No estas en tu casa y que haces ? perdon voy al banho y te metes pa la computadora? perdon...voy al banho de nuevoooo... saben que me siento mal...voy a tener que pasar al toilette...


----------



## Tatito

^^ Jajaja... me prestaron el portatil recien unos minutos... por eso... 

Bueno... hasta luegooooooo... portense bien 



.


----------



## Pablito28

un abrazo Tato , troesma lo contagie? hno:


----------



## uruguay360

Desde donde la saque ?


----------



## Pablito28

Es el cementerio Central, la calle lateral que muere en G Ramirez


----------



## uruguay360

Es correctooooo, ya decia que no duraba nada... La calle se llama Domingo Petrarca. Esperamos lo suyo.


----------



## Pablito28

Guenassss, bueno como están con Percy preparamos el desayuno:













Y ahora les dejo el acertijo, a ver si saben donde está ésta ochava:


----------



## Tatito

Pero peroooooo... que desayunazo que se mandaron con el Percy!!! y yo acá estaba solo con el mate... jejeje... permisoooooo.. me sirvooooo... 

En cuanto al acertijo, como vas a jugar así tan abiertamente cuando en el plantel tenés a un coleccionista de esquinas y proas?? :lol::lol::lol:

Gonzalo Ramirez y Magallanes... :banana::banana::banana:



.


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje, me venia "cuidadndo" del embajador plenipotenciario de la Ciudad Vieja y de Germán que el Centro sur lo tiene al "dedillo", pero me "olvidé" de tu pasión por las esquinas y proas de Montevideo. Así que avanti Tatito que es tu turno.

Me alegro que te haya gustado el desayuno , no se si gustas un jugo de naranja que el Percy las exprimió a mano.


----------



## Tatito

Jejejeje...

A ver donde están estos niños tan descuidados... 











Gracias por el juguito... pero viste como es, si arriba del mate le meto jugo de naranja me puede aligerar el organismo rapidamente... jejeje


.


----------



## Pablito28

Uh si tenes razón, mmmm estos gurices estarán por el prado?


----------



## Tatito

No señor... a estos gurises los refresca más el aire marino que si estuvieran en el Prado... jejeje.



.


----------



## Pablito28

Aja, mmm... entonces Palermo, Parque Rodo


----------



## Tatito

Un barrio cercano a ambos, pero ninguno de los dos... digamos que más cercano al primero que al segundo... 



.


----------



## Pablito28

Barrio Sur Mr Tato? 
vi que le mandó una espía al hilo de Emilio


----------



## Tatito

Cerca cerca... busque otro limitrofe que cumpla con esas coordenadas y estamos... 



PD: jejejeje... yo sólo le mostré lo bueno que había que mirar a la muchacha... espero que con eso Emilio deje de mandarme a los muchachos por un tiempo... jejejeje



.


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno Cordón entonces.
Usted siempre llevando gente por el buen camino...


----------



## letty chiruste

gente que divertido que es esto!!! :nuts:

estoy como tonta de tanto mirar pa un lado y pa otro. ayer Tatito me hizo un tour, casi no dormí mirando por aquí y por allá!!


----------



## Tatito

^^ Jejejeje... siempre pasa al principio, hasta que te acomodás 

Si Pablito, vaya "cordoneando" nomás... 



.


----------



## uruguay360

edit.


----------



## uruguay360

Paaahh!! comi como un bicho con lo que prepararon con Percy!!! bueno, deje, no lo "cordonee" más, esos ninhos chupando frio estan en Minas entre Guayabos y Rodó. Y por si fuera poco tienen los hermanitos al costado...


----------



## Tatito

jejejeje... mirá quien apareció!!! Y ayer me decías que solo aparecí de incógnito para descubrir el de 18 y Roxlo... jejeje... 

Eactamente, esos pobres gurises abandonados a su suerte están allí como ud. bien decía.



















Avanti!!!



.


----------



## uruguay360

Bue, a ver... a los que le gustan las flores...


----------



## Pablito28

Eso no serà la entrada del ANGLO por Barrios Amorin, no troesma?


----------



## URU_RODRI

Iglesia?


----------



## uruguay360

Mire Pablo, nada de Pablito.... efectivamente es la entrada del Anglo...será aguafiestas caramba !!! Tome mire...


----------



## URU_RODRI

Adelante Pablito!


----------



## Pablito28

Xq me quito el diminutivo? ya subo


----------



## Larobi

che Pablín, esto es too much ... todo el día laburando, llegué tarde al desayuno fantástico que hubo ... me perdí todos los acertijos ... y cuando me dispongo a enchufar las dos neuronas que me van quedando ... venís vos y hacés un gol de media cancha ...

¡¡¡¡¡¡PABLITO, SOS UN GENIOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Usted para mi es Pablo de ahora en adelante... uno se mata poniendo cosas y usted la saca asi nomas!! no va mas Sr Pablo...:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Dale Pablito, subite una...empezamos el mate, amigos?:banana::banana:


----------



## Pablito28

Gracias profe , pero a sabiendas de que usted se daba una vuelta por acá en cualquier momento es que la estábamos aguardando con lo siguiente :











Troesma a ver si logro su simpatía de nuevo:










Voy poniendo el agua para el mate.


Dejo por acá


----------



## uruguay360

Centro Pablito?


----------



## Pablito28

No troesma


----------



## uruguay360

Cordoncio?


----------



## Pablito28

Cordoncio nomas


----------



## uruguay360

Sobre la principal avenida?


----------



## Pablito28

Nop lado sur


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

SA (NAT) OR (IO)
Dr. L ... en
O.. bd

¿¿¿¿???


----------



## Pablito28

^^
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

pablito28 said:


> No recuerdo el nombre pero puede ser el hospital o sanatorio de :nuts: que està en Bvar Artigas y Millan?


Es es el Echepare (o Etchepare) y por cierto lo han pintado hace bien poquito


----------



## uruguay360

El Etchepare, no, no es...han olvidado de fijar el barrio...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Estamos más perdidos que Adán en el día de la madre


----------



## uruguay360

Larobi said:


> 'tamo en el arco, tamo ... ¿dónde está Forlán? ¡¡¡Cavaniiiii!!!! Loco, dale, vení, picalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Juaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> SA (NAT) OR (IO)
> Dr. L ... en
> O.. bd
> 
> ¿¿¿¿???



Ese balbuceo puede dar resultados....:banana::banana:


----------



## Pablito28

Troesma el que poste yo no es?


----------



## uruguay360

El que decis vos es el Etchepare, no es ese. Lejos de ahi.


----------



## Pablito28

ok


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

SA (NA) TO RI (O)
DR L (...)engu (...)
O (...) bde (...)


----------



## uruguay360

Emilio !!! no sea asi!!! no nos abandone en lo mejor...tire la ultima, mire que usted tiene todas las fichas para sacarla !!!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Bueno muchachos... este cuerpito toca retirada.

ABRAZOS A TODOS... que sueñen con los angelitos (como me decía mi mamá) y con este acertijo.

Hasta mañana...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Emilio !!! no sea asi!!! no nos abandone en lo mejor...tire la ultima, mire que usted tiene todas las fichas para sacarla !!!!


No, no... yo sumo letritas pero no tengo NI IDEA de nombres de Hospitales, más allá de los más conocidos


----------



## Pablito28

Parque Batlle?


----------



## uruguay360

No es Parque Batlle, Emilio, si yo le digo que tiene todas las fichas para sacarlo no es que le dé filo para que se quede, es por algo más... Tambien le doy filo porque quiero que se quede...
Me gusta su balbuceo.... me gusta...


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## uruguay360

Como decia , no es Parque Batlle pero te acercaste.


----------



## Pablito28

Cordón el sanatorio de Circulo Católico


----------



## Pablito28

Buenas y norteñas noche para todos, troesma el edifico en cuestión no es en Fco. Canaro ex Brandzen y Pablo de Maria


----------



## Pablito28

Ah no es Guayabo y Gaboto


----------



## uruguay360

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Emilio la siguio toda la tarde y llega El Facón del Cuareim y lo degolló de un tajoo!!!!! no podeeeesssss!!!!!!!!!!! Emilio, no tengo nada que ver, soy inocente!!!
Como usted dice Gran Maestro, es la torre sur del Edificio del Notariado, sobre el teatro homónimo. No es emblematico pero no es cualquiera, un intermedio, pero como dice Emilio tipico ejemplo de esos edificios que le pasamos por al lado y no los vemos.


----------



## SebaFun

Asi que pablito es el invatible de estos ultimos tiempos!!!!

Pablito!!! tu turno, quiero quitarte el puesto si se puede:lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Venga lo suyo Maestro, ilustrenos con su sapiencia exquisita!! el facoooooonnnnn!!! llegoooooooo y matoooooo desd el norte !!! El facon del Cuareim!!!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Se puede, como no, Seba! ya lo bajamos al Facon del Cuareim !!! Quedese y mande fruta que lo apretamos !!!


----------



## Larobi

¡¡Hola gente!! Recién me engancho y ya apareció Super Pablito ... qué lo tiró este pibe, y encima gambetea desde el norte, con la naturalidad de los grandes 

Troesma, Emilio, Tatito, Pablito, Seba ... ¿cómo pasaron? ¿qué se sirven? Yo quiero un té de frutas. Sí, me gustan los tés aromáticos, del estilo del de frutos rojos. A muchos no les gusta porque dicen que es como jugolín caliente. En fin, me sirvo uno :cheers: mientras esperamos el intríngulis de Pablito28. ¡Qué jugadorrrrrrrr!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Dele Pablito, arrímese al fogón (y no me dé la espalda que tengo el cuchillo preparao)


----------



## Pablito28

:lol::lol::lol: pobre Emilio, pero bueno yo tambien lo segui via cel, en fin ya se tomara vendetta il padrino Emilio :runaway:

Acà dejo:


----------



## SebaFun

^^Si, mas vale, esta complicado llegarle siquiera a los talones, aunque tirando fruta como siempre lo hago yo se puede lograr:lol:

Abrazo uruguay, se que usted es otro invatible.kay:


----------



## SebaFun

Hola cecy!!!!!!!! como andas? yo pido algo similar, bracafé con leche bastante dulce, bueno, nada que ver, pero ambos sirven como merienda.

Por otra parte, quiero bizcochos:lol:

Pablito, estacion peñarol? O mejor pregunta, es en montevideo?


----------



## Pablito28

Jejeje, si Seba es en Mvd pero no es la estaciòn Peñarol, Profe le puede pedir al turco que me traiga hasta acà una grapamiel con menta


----------



## SebaFun

^^Con menta nunca probé, queda buena la combinacion? supongo que si, por algo la pediskay:

Por otro lado, tiene que ver con lo ferroviario no? estacion artigas?


----------



## Pablito28

tiene que ver Seba pero tampoco la estaciòn Artigas


----------



## letty chiruste

Buenas noches!


Ceci: viste que al final como Mahoma no fue a la montaña, la montaña.... no nos vamos a pelear por quien es Mahoma y quien montaña no???


Puedo pedir un té con limón?

Me sumo a la verdulería.... puede ser barrio Capurro? o proximidades? 

tengan piedad de mi que soy canaria!! :nuts:


----------



## Larobi

Ni idea ... empecemos: ¿Reducto?

Hola, Seba ... acá desentonamos en el cheboli, viste que les gusta mucho la grappa y la cerveza. Otra cosa: ¿cómo mutó el peruano en turco? Licencias literarias, que le dicen :lol:

¡ah, y me dice que le lleva la grappamiel con menta si ud. se arrima a la frontera y le trae rapadura, ticholos (Mariolas ( y Velho Barreiro, que él tiene que hacer feria el domingo!


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje, bienvenida Letty no es exactamente el barrio pero està cerca


----------



## uruguay360

Yo estoy de acuerdo pa mi es el tanque que se ve desde La calle capurro para el sur...a la altura de estacion Yayay


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: No vio que el Percy arrimo a un tìo turco lejano Profe hay una foto del individuo Almiron es el nombre. No es Reducto Profe . Le llevo unos potes de manteca tambièn y unos de yerba :lol:


----------



## Larobi

letty chiruste said:


> Buenas noches!
> 
> 
> Ceci: viste que al final como Mahoma no fue a la montaña, la montaña.... no nos vamos a pelear por quien es Mahoma y quien montaña no???
> 
> 
> Puedo pedir un té con limón?
> 
> Me sumo a la verdulería.... puede ser barrio Capurro? o proximidades?
> 
> tengan piedad de mi que soy canaria!! :nuts:


Letty!!! Cumpliste tu promesa de arrimarte al fogón, qué bueno!!! Compartimos el té. ¿Se volverá este boliche tan Club de Tobi una peluquería? :nuts: 

Cerca de Capurro y tiene que ver con lo ferroviario ... Mmmmmm ... no sé ....


----------



## Pablito28

No troesma no es estaciòn Yatay, no está por la calle Capurro.


----------



## SebaFun

Rapaduras hasta este año no sabia lo que eran ( :bash: para mi mismo)
Es hora de comer un chivito ya?

Bueno, capurro me lanzo tambien.


----------



## letty chiruste

no voy a dudar de ud Pablito pero ta seguro que no es Capurro ( o el barrio que sea mas pal centro) creo que eso está acá nomas ( si estoy trabajando) lo tengo junadito... seria interesante saber el nombre de la calle .... 12 de diciembre creo...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ya que arrimaron Reducto: Hubo una estación hace muuuucho tiempo en San Martín y Rivadavia y aún se conserva el edificio de la esquina, pero no me suena haber visto eso por ahí (vivo cerquita)


----------



## Pablito28

Aclaro no està relacionado con ninguna estaciòn de tren, ademas del tren habia otro medio de transporte sobre rieles en Mvd, por otro lado porque puedo estar confundido, fijemos los lìmites del barrio capurro


----------



## Pablito28

Para mi es de Uruguayana hacia el Cerro 12 de diciembre, Angel Salvo y el Pantanoso . No es ahi Emilio


----------



## Larobi

Lo dije porque en mi caso es una fijación de la infancia: como nací en el Reducto, todo me suena a Reducto, lo veo por todos lados ... ¡¡Psicólogos, a míiiiiiii!! ¡¡Traigan el chalecooooo!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¡Tranvía! Hace un tiempo el amigo Tatito mostró sobre Agraciada unos antiguos galpones de reparaciones ¿está allí ese tanque?


----------



## Pablito28

Vos decis los galpones de Agraciada y Gral. Aguilar, no es por ahi


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Larobi said:


> Lo dije porque en mi caso es una fijación de la infancia: como nací en el Reducto, todo me suena a Reducto, lo veo por todos lados ... ¡¡Psicólogos, a míiiiiiii!! ¡¡Traigan el chalecooooo!!


Jajajaja

Tenes razón Ceci a todo le tirás Reducto... y bueno, alguna te va a salir... Perdoneme la curiosidad (y si no es demasiado atrevimiento) ¿por qué zona del Reducto correteó usted de tierna infanta?


----------



## SebaFun

Siento limitaciones, esto seguro yo no voy a ser quien lo adivine.

Vine solo para tomar y comer al boliche me parece....


----------



## Pablito28

Arriba Seba que no decaiga, tiren barrios cercanos a Capurro  que sale


----------



## SebaFun

Bella vista es uno no?


----------



## Pablito28

Bella Vista es uno, pero no es éste


----------



## Larobi

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Jajajaja
> 
> Tenes razón Ceci a todo le tirás Reducto... y bueno, alguna te va a salir... Perdoneme la curiosidad (y si no es demasiado atrevimiento) ¿por qué zona del Reducto correteó usted de tierna infanta?


@Emilio: Viví mis primeros años en San Martín 3071, casi Bulevar. Fui a la escuela Pedro Figari. Luego me mudé al límite de Blanqueada y Unión. ¡¡¡Unión!!! ¡zona liberada de Uruguay360! 

@Seba: no te preocupes, yo tampoco voy a adivinar hoy, pero no importa. Quedate y balconeamos, yo sigo con mi té.


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno el barrio es Prado


----------



## uruguay360

Yo diria que es mas al norte...Belvedere o La Teja? el primero....


----------



## SebaFun

Larobi said:


> @Seba: no te preocupes, yo tampoco voy a adivinar hoy, pero no importa. Quedate y balconeamos, yo sigo con mi té.


Con la mejor compania como son ustedes mas vale que me quedo por aca, disfrutando.

Mientras me voy pidiendo algo de cena porque muero de hambre:lol:

Barrio prado?


----------



## Pablito28

Es Prado troesma


----------



## SebaFun

Le emboque al barrio al menos:banana:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Seguro que es algún antiguo club, tal vez un club de damas


----------



## Larobi

uruguay360 said:


> A ver ... donde ?? yo creo que sale facil...


TRAIGOOOOOOOOOO ...

buenas tardes, gente! Pablito, acepto el mate. Veo que llegó Emilio, y está Uruguay por ahí también. ¡Qué estado tiene ese edificio! ¿Será en la Unión?


----------



## Pablito28

Hola Profe , la verdad no tengo idea


----------



## Larobi

Troesmaaaaaaaaaaaaa ... ¡¡¡repórtese a la base!!! ¿Podría tirarnos algún dato? Cualquier monedita sirve!!!


----------



## uruguay360

No me digan que nunca lo vieron ?? jejej!! bue...vamo tirnado barrios y despues hablaremos de ampliaciones visuales, que desde ya les digo...no los va a atudar porque no tiene ningun elemento revelador... se escuchan ofertas. Ah! no es en La Union, es sobre una calle muy muy, pero muy transitada. Muy.


----------



## letty chiruste

buenas noches... tengo para compartir Gingko Biloba junto con el mate... si gustan me avisan jeje

por tirar calles transitadas.... Agraciada!! 

que tul?


----------



## uruguay360

Y bué... no es Agraciada Letty, un beso para vos y un gusto empezar a verte mas seguido. Les digo más, no es una avenida. Y si, quiero mate con gingko.


----------



## Larobi

Hola, Letty!!! Mensaje variopinto pra voce, a saber:

Una curiosidad: qué traés siempre para compartir? Un pastel, una tarta? De qué?

Una crítica: noooo, nooooo hno: ... qué le ponés al mate, hereje mayor? El mate tiene que ser amargo y re gaucho, nada de cosas raras. ¡¡¡Mate, Patria y Tradición!!!! Me oyó, doña?????

(deme un buen argumento para empezar a ponerle cusifais raros al mate y veo si hago caso o no...)

En cuanto al intríngulis: el Troesma anda botón hoy. No importa, ya aflojará. Y bueno, tiro barrios: mi querido Reducto, a ver si alguna vez figura. O Prado ...


----------



## letty chiruste

Mr U le mande un correo... curso de fotog estenopeica en el blanes jiji 


no avenida... quizas San Martín ??


----------



## letty chiruste

Larobi said:


> Hola, Letty!!! Mensaje variopinto pra voce, a saber:
> 
> Una curiosidad: qué traés siempre para compartir? Un pastel, una tarta? De qué?
> 
> Una crítica: noooo, nooooo hno: ... qué le ponés al mate, hereje mayor? El mate tiene que ser amargo y re gaucho, nada de cosas raras. ¡¡¡Mate, Patria y Tradición!!!! Me oyó, doña?????
> 
> (deme un buen argumento para empezar a ponerle cusifais raros al mate y veo si hago caso o no...)
> 
> ...



Profe que estoy en el trabajo, solo tengo pichicatas... ya me gustaría a mi tener unos scones con mermelada de naranja y un té con limón jiji

Argumentos no tengo... ni tomo mate que quiere que le diga y tampoco se hacer globos con los chicles hno:


----------



## uruguay360

Yo aprendi a hacer globos a los veinte... No es Reducto, no es Prado...


----------



## uruguay360

Ah, Emilio, ahora no es un club ni nada parecido, te diria que tampoco lo fue antes...me parece...


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Pablito28

Pah tengo idea de haberlo visto, eh Centro troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

Bué... apareció el Facón del Cuareim.....hmmmm, centro..mmmmno. cerquita.


----------



## Tatito

Buenas buenas... paso como yendome nomás... para saludar, pero por tirar bolazo nomás... eso no está en Arenal Grande cerca de Paysandú o Uruguay?? 


.


----------



## uruguay360

Ay, amigo Tatito !!! me parece que se tendria que quedar a poner un aqcertijo , porque este lo acaba de adivinar usted. Efectivamente es alli donde usted menciona. Lo esperamos o que suba alguien en la vuelta.


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: como andan todos? 
Tatito me parece que le embocaste , ya recuerdo.
Troesma, le llevo unos ananas para hacerlos con vodka


----------



## uruguay360

Deje Pablito, traiga el vodka que los ananas lo vemos aca !!!jejej!!!
si ustedes me disculpan me voy a dormir (y a leer un ratito antes de ) poruqe estoy muy cansado, manhana me aparezco en el boliche. un abrazo para todos, saludos a los que pregunten por mi en Artigas.:lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28

:lol::lol: duerma tranquilo troesma, yo cierro hoy, espero que llegue el Almiron con la moto del delivery y cierro.


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diassssssssss... vamos a abrir el cheboli?? Percyyyyyy... venite con esas medialunas que ahora nomás cae Pablito con la mermelada, cae el Troésma con la pizza fría que le quedó de anoche y cae la Profe con... con... mmmm... bueno, la Profe viene pidiendo su capuchino :lol::lol:

Como fué eso?? Anoche tire el bolazo, le pegué y se me fueron todos a dormir?? jejeje... que poco espíritu aventurero de miercoles a la noche!!! 

Bueno... vamos que venimos... vamos todos o no va ninguno... vamo´ y vamo´... sale???

Donde está la canasta esta llena de flores y frutas?? 












.


----------



## uruguay360

Centro.
Ta la pizza friaaa !!!!


----------



## Tatito

Jaja... Acertijo de Emilio = Tiro CV que tengo un 95% de acierto... Acertijo de Tatito = Tiro Centro que tengo un 80% de probabilidades... jejeje... quién dijo que este no es un juego de estadisticas?? :lol::lol::lol:

Si señor... está en el Centro :yes:

Que rica es la pizza fria del día anterior!!! jejeje


.


----------



## uruguay360

Centro Sur? Una casa privada?


----------



## Larobi

Buen día, gente!!! Felicitaciones Tatito, qué golpe certero! La barra no espera menos de Ud.

Novedades: el delivery del Almirón terminó mal ... lo detuvieron, lo confundieron con un motochorro hno: Recién salió de la "comesaría", dice que lo esperemos con el mate ... 

Ese acertijo de hoy ... es una casa particular por calle Andes?


----------



## Tatito

Opis opis... volvimossssss... que quieto está esto, que yo no aparecí y nadie reclamó mis respuestas... jejeje...

Troésma, no es lado Sur... es el otro lado... privado si... 

Ceci, no es por Andes... pero es paralela... 

Pista: no es una casa... 












.


----------



## uruguay360

Calle Yí Tatito ? hola A TODOS.


----------



## Pablito28

Guenassss y Montevideanas noches como está la barra mas bolichera del foro?. Tatito la verdad que ni idea de donde es el acertijo de hoy asi que me voy a arrimar al horno que el turco está haciendo una Dürüm. Troesma voy destapando una blacks


----------



## uruguay360

nO ME DIGA pABLITO, Y SI EL TURCO NO SABE !!! que le ponemos de relleno, es cosa de ir picando algunas cositas pa relleno, y abrase unas blacks, como no !!!


----------



## Pablito28

ya picó la carne troesma? yo estoy picando la cebolla, el morron rojo y la zanahoria.
Va black


----------



## uruguay360

Ya piqué todo. Graciasss. y Tatito? con este cuento del liceo...


----------



## Pablito28

Jejeje, pa mi que anda sacando fotos por ahi y le dice eso a Tatita para q no vaya con èl...


----------



## letty chiruste

buenas noches.... como andan? 

acá haciendo que trabajamos mientras picoteo u n arroz con leche.... :nuts:



por tirar.... puede ser por Ejido eh?


----------



## Pablito28

Hola Letty, es con chocolate por arriba el arroz con leche?


----------



## Tatito

Buenassssssssssss... antes que nada, que eso eso de la Durum?? a mi no me hagan comer cosas raras que después ando una semana mal del estomago :lol:

Nada nada de liceo muchachos... hoy estabamos con Tatita (Edu no seas envidioso que te estoy mirando la cara :lol comiendonos unas muzzas en el Subte, porque terminamos unas vueltas justo por ahi... asi que ya vengo medio comido, si tienen algo dulce de postre los acompaño... 

A ver... el acertijo... no es una casa, o sea, es un edificio, como andan para mirar para arriba?? jeje... es paralela a Andes pero no esta muy lejos de ella (o sea que si están en Ejido vengansé de nuevo para Andes... jejeje)

Que me dicen??



.


----------



## letty chiruste

no Pablito con canelita noma.... pero me gusta mas con azúcar quemada jeje :lol:


----------



## letty chiruste

no Pablito con canelita noma.... pero me gusta mas con azúcar quemada jeje :lol:


----------



## Pablito28

Tatito, como anda, le cuento el turco se inspiró y nos está deleitando con un plato típico de aquellos lares, es una especie de torta rellena de carne y verduras, imposible que haga mal a no ser por lo picante que sabemos que a los turcos les gusta así. Letty con canela :lol: pensé que solo yo le ponía canela :lol:, invità a Tatito que estaba pidiendo algo sweet .

PD del acertijo ni idea, Convenciòn por decir algo


----------



## uruguay360

Rio Negro o Julio Herrera esq San Jose ? son tipo kebabs Tatito, d 
e la muzza mejor nio hablar, saludos a Dario, el pizzero.


----------



## Tatito

Arroz con leche con canela!!! Si hará tiempo que no como de eso... me convidás un poquito Letty?? 

No es Rio Negro, no es Julio Herrera, no es Convención... vamos... no quedan muchas... jejeje. Troésma?? San José?? me dijo lado Sur y le dije que era del otro lado... 

Gracias Pablito por la reseña gastronómica, por lo que contás me voy a animar a probar entonces... 



.


----------



## Pablito28

Pruebe tranquilo Tatito, igual le preparamos una versión light :lol:.


----------



## uruguay360

Uh! tenes razon, entonces convencion y colonia


----------



## letty chiruste

como no! ta invitado va a tener que compartirlo con Camilo pero creo que ud no va a tener problema no? 

Rio Branco quizas?


----------



## Tatito

^^ Jejeje... con Camilo está todo más que bien... :lol:

No Troésma, no es Convención y Colonia... pero no andás lejos... 


.


----------



## Tatito

letty chiruste said:


> Rio Branco quizas?


Bingo!!! Apareció la calle que faltaba que nombraran... jeje...

Rio Branco y que??


.


----------



## letty chiruste

bueh... Rio Branco y Mercedes jeje :nuts:


----------



## Tatito

Exacto!!! Rio Branco casi casi Mercedes... es este edificio flaquito y que no dice nada a nivel de calle... allá arriba estan esas ventanitas con las canastas florales... 











Te toca Letty!!! Tu primer acertijo!!! :banana::banana::banana:



.


----------



## uruguay360

Muy bueno Tatito, como siempre.


----------



## uruguay360

Opa!!! el primer acertijo de Letty, esto no me lo pierdo !!!! Esperamos ansiosos !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Felicitaciones Letty kay:, aguardamos tu acertijo


----------



## letty chiruste

a la maula!!! debo reconocer que fue por ensayo y error como corresponde jaja a una persona que no tiene ni idea de la ciudad de montevideo!!! 


se supone que debo ahora debo pensar un acertijo? ups... dhl,fedex , tiempost todo junto!!! :nuts:


----------



## letty chiruste

bueno bueno.... no lo tenia planificado esto así que veremos que sale, ta?

vamos a arrancar patriotas! !!:banana::banana::banana:

dónde está el escudito nacional ? eh? http://www.flickr.com/photos/adictacamara/4842605618/


by the way ...no sé como poner el link para que se vea jaja subí la foto a (una de ) mi(s) pág en flickr


----------



## letty chiruste

nop así no sé ve directamente!!! :bash: tonta tonta...


----------



## letty chiruste

vamos de nuevo... a ver si ahora sale...


----------



## uruguay360

Centro |letty??


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno [email protected] si no no enojan me retiro a mis aposentos a descansar, me llevo como deber el acertijo de Letty que tiene pinta de estar salado.

Chau hasta mañana, troesma ponga unas blacks en la ferrosmalt.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

SALUDOS A TUTTI CUANTI

Para mí que esa es la fuente que está frente a la entrada del Mercado del Puerto


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Y si no es esa hay otra parecida en el predio de Buquebús en el puerto de Montevideo, que también podría ser porque el fondo me suena más.


----------



## letty chiruste

nop nop nop Emilio no es esa fuente pero si está en la ciudad vieja


----------



## letty chiruste

bueno Don Emilio, a ud le parece bonito? no me dejo disfrutar de mi alegría ni 20 minutos.... hno:



es correcto, es la fuente que está en el predio de buquebus













su turno Sr.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¡Ah, mi querida Letty! Así de dura es la vida en este foro...

Estoy buscando algo redifícil para despedazarlos... denme un minuto no más.


----------



## uruguay360

Si habremos mordido el polvo todos por aquí !! Esperamos entonces lo tuyo Emilio.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¡Qué caradura que tiene Ud. DonUruguay360! Que no hay una que no sepa... Jajaja


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

En 10' me voy a la cucha muchachos/as así que ¡HAGAN SUS APUESTAS...! O lo dejamos para mañana


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

A ver, a ver...

¿dónde está este hermoso ejemplo de Art Decó (o algo parecido)?


----------



## uruguay360

Art Deco y muy bonito realmente... que lindos detalles de los vidrios, esto no es CV, Centro? CV?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

BUEN (y lluvioso) DÍA
El sujeto en cuestión está en el Centro


----------



## Tatito

Buenos dísssssssss... al mal tiempo buena caraaaaaa... siempre que llovió paró!!!... que lindo día!!! (antes que lo piensen, no, no estoy en casa escribiendo desde la cama, estoy laburando y si... si me mojé!!! :lol

Ay Emilio Emilio... yo por algo digo que si salís de los limites de la CV corrés el riesgo de toparte con el Pequeño Padrino... jajaja... 

Paysandú y Andes...

PD: No te alarmes, ese edificio lo conocí hace unos días y lo puse acá con un ángulo superior muy parecido a ese... jejeje... no recuerdo si me lo adivinó el Troésma o Pablito...



.


----------



## Pablito28

Guenasss, como anda la barra del peine fino?, me pareció si que era el mismo edificio Tatito, pero por las dudas esperemos a ver que dice Emilio. 
Almironnnnn arrima unas 1/2lunas que ya tengo el mate pronto, va mate Tatito


----------



## Tatito

Venga ese mate... no se si te acompaño con las medialunas porque acá pidieron tortas fritas y ya puse pa´la colecta... jejeje.

Esperamos al Embajador a ver si dá el visto bueno... 

Troésma?? Ceci?? Letty?? El resto de la people donde anda?? vamos que hoy con esta lluvia esta lindo para jugar... jeje


.


----------



## Pablito28

Guardece un lugar Tatito que vi al Percy pisando dulce de membrillo, me parece que hoy salen unos pasteles


----------



## letty chiruste

buen día buen día .... soy salgo de casa en bote!! ta precioso!! 

escuche pasteles de dulce de membrillo ? que delicia!


buena jornada para todos


----------



## Pablito28

Buenos dìas Letty asi es quédese por la vuelta nomas que ya salen, si quiere ponga la campera cerca del horno así se seca.


----------



## uruguay360

Membrillo ?? mi segundo nombre !!! Presente Percy !!


----------



## Pablito28

:lol:, como està troesma? se sirve un mate?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Pablito, perdon que entré sin saludar !!! peeerrooo, paseme un mate, claro !!!


----------



## Pablito28

No pasa nada troesma, les dejo una de las últimas del cheboli, miren que bien que salieron el Percy y el Almiron atendiendo la barra:


----------



## Tatito

^^ Jejeje... muy buena Pablito!!! Que pinta que tienen nuestros muchachos... 

Y esa concurrencia!!! Esos adivinan también?? :lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: no estos solo están porque olieron los pasteles :lol:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Pero qué BOLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU QUE SOY!!!

Para una vez que consigo adivinar algo y me toca pongo uno que recién salió, pèro que TARADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

En fin, es un muy lindo edificio




























TE TOCA DON TATOTE


----------



## Tatito

^^ Hermoso edificio, si señor :yes:

Bueno... vamos con una nueva...












.


----------



## uruguay360

Paaa, Tatito, para mi es demasiado nivel de datalle !!! no tengo niu idea...espero los pasteles y no tiro ningun bolazo. Es un edificio especial o uno cuaLQUIIERA ??


----------



## Tatito

Pa no me arrugues asi por favorrrr!!! jejeje

Que yo sepa es un edificio cualquiera... pero me gustaron los detalles que tiene, acá te dejo una ampliación visual, pero no me llores más... jejeje












.


----------



## uruguay360

Jeje !! el que no llora no mama !!! bueno, siendo asi...centro Tatingui ?


----------



## Tatito

No no... no es Centro (para romper un poco con la regla establecida, jejeje).



.


----------



## uruguay360

Si, realmente tiene pinta de Pocitos, Punta Gorda... tienen pinta de Bello y Reborati, pero no creo que sea,....


----------



## Tatito

Justamente tiene un Bello & Reboratti en frente... pero ella no lo es... 

En cuanto al barrio, juasss... te iba a decir que no era ni Pocitos ni Punta Gorda, pero tuve que ir a mirar el mapa de barrios que tengo para confirmar que está en el limite de Pocitos si... 

Juegue!!! 


.


----------



## uruguay360

Bvar Artigas ?


----------



## uruguay360

Tatito, hiciste un collage o yo la veo mal ? no me queda claro


----------



## Tatito

(...) casi Bvar Artigas...  



.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Tatito, hiciste un collage o yo la veo mal ? no me queda claro


Un collage con esta foto?? No no... es una foto original sin recortar...




.


----------



## uruguay360

Y...vamos a decir Avda brasil tatito ...


----------



## SebaFun

Rivera?


----------



## uruguay360

UYYY si, es la de la calle Rivera, te diria una cuadra antes de |Bvar Arigas, que tiene un patio adelante creo que de adoquines. Asi que por las dudas anda preparando foto pa subiry si no tenes mojate un rato y traete varias:lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28

Troesma como anda? Seba como estás? Bueno Seba parece que le pegaste así que como dice el troesma anda preparando 

Que se sirven?


----------



## Larobi

¡¡Hola, gente!! Ayer me perdí una jornada clave del Adiviná: ¡¡el primer acertijo victorioso de Letty!! Uh, ¡y ahora el de Seba! Cómo andan los primerizos, eh?? (Seba, ¿es la primera vez que ganás o estoy equivocada?)

Y gracias por el registro gráfico del Cheboli. No sé dónde estamos Letty y yo, nunca salimos en las fotos hno:

Saludos a todos (Tatito, Emilio, Troesma, Pablito ...), veo que últimamente está muy concurrido el Cheboli. Me sirvo un capuchino, quién me acompaña? :cheers:


----------



## Pablito28

Hola profe. Sale capuchino...


----------



## SebaFun

uruguay360 said:


> UYYY si, es la de la calle Rivera, te diria una cuadra antes de |Bvar Arigas, que tiene un patio adelante creo que de adoquines. *Asi que por las dudas anda preparando foto pa subiry si no tenes mojate un rato y traete varias* :lol::lol:


Siii,al menos le emboque a la calle, si es que tatito no dice lo contrario.
Por otra parte en todo caso ganastes vos uru porque distes datos precisos, nombrar solo la calle no es merito:lolpor mi lo digo obviamente)


pablito28 said:


> Troesma como anda? Seba como estás? Bueno Seba parece que le pegaste así que como dice el troesma anda preparando
> 
> Que se sirven?


Hola pablito!!!!:hug: disfrutando del boliche ahora, y mirando los buenos comentarios tuyos de siempre
El que en este caso ganaria seguramente es uruguay, no me tengan compasion de esa forma:lol: solo nombre la calle:lol::lol::lol:
Me sirvo un submarino yo, para acompañar la tarde:banana:


Larobi said:


> ¡¡Hola, gente!! Ayer me perdí una jornada clave del Adiviná: ¡¡el primer acertijo victorioso de Letty!! Uh, ¡y ahora el de Seba! Cómo andan los primerizos, eh?? (Seba, ¿es la primera vez que ganás o estoy equivocada?)


No gané yo, en el caso que fuera seria la primera en este boliuche, pero tengo varias en mi historial:lol:
Gusto verte y encontrarte por aca larobi, sos mas asidua que yo


----------



## Pablito28

Sale un submarino atómico para Seba.... vos por las dudas anda aprontado algo para subir


----------



## Larobi

¿Y???????????????????????????? A quién le toca???????? 1/4 pila, please!!! :banana:


----------



## Tatito

Donde está??












.


----------



## Pablito28

Que haces Tatito, mmmm calle Colonia?


----------



## SebaFun

Centro?


----------



## uruguay360

Dormido?


----------



## SebaFun

Ocupado?


----------



## Tatito

^^:lol::lol:

Dormido, no... ocupado, digamos que algo si... Centro? si... por Colonia, no...

Jejeje...


.


----------



## SebaFun

San Jose?


----------



## Tatito

No señor... del otro lado del Centro (del eje de 18)


.


----------



## SebaFun

Avenida uruguay?


----------



## uruguay360

Tristan Narvaja ?


----------



## Larobi

Güenassssssssssssss .... toc, toc ... TOC, TOC, TOCCCCC !!!!!

Bueno, no hay nadie en el boliche. Voy prendiendo la máquina de café, y yo me traje el mate. ¿Alguien acompaña? Ya prendo la estufa a leña 

Dígame, Tatito: ¿calle Andes?


----------



## Tatito

Guenasssssssss... como anda la barra?? Yo acá recién levantado y por irme al cumple de unos amigos en la barriada de Colón...

A ver que tiraron?? 

Seba, Uruguay no es, pero esta a solo media cuadra de ella... 
Edu, Tristán no es... es más céntrico... pero es paralela a esa... 
Profe, Andes tampoco... 

Les dejo un pedacito más del frente a ver si la vieron... 












.


----------



## uruguay360

Es muy linda, no la tengo vista, la tengo recontra vista, pero no me doy cuenta che...


----------



## uruguay360

Che! esto esta re quieto !! que pasa, no hay nadie ??


----------



## Pablito28

Troesma como anda?, yo estaba barriendo el fondo no lo vi entrar, una black?


----------



## uruguay360

Y sí Pablito !!! Traiga esas blacks ! haremos unos sandwichitos calientes??


----------



## Tatito

Alguien dijo blacks?? y yo acá con mi jarra vacía!!! :lol::lol::lol:

Nadie tira más nada?? Yo más ampliación visual no tengo porque sólo saqué esas dos... vamosssss... animensé!!!


.


----------



## Pablito28

que haces Tatito, arrima la jarra. Troesma traje manteca casera q hizo el Percy. Mmmm Convencion Tatone?


----------



## Tatito

No es Convención, pero es paralela... cruzate de Libertador para el Este y vamos a tener mas suerte...

Acá encontré la primera imagen que les había mostrado pero antes del recorte...










.


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡Hola, niños!!! Quejarse del frío es inútil, mejor tomamos algo ... y la pizza con muzzarella y jamón dónde está? hno: ¡Este Percy!

Gracias Tato por tus infos, de todas maneras a mí esta vez no me alcanzan. Confío en Pablito, Uruguay y Emilio. ¡Qué línea de 3! ¡De 4 si aparece SebaFun! No conozco esa casa, pero estoy admirada de lo bella que es. ¡Cómo pude no verla!


----------



## letty chiruste

Larobi said:


> Letty, presentate en la rambla,



ta muy frío pa ir a la rambla.... solo con pasamontaña que quiere que le diga y las cancan!! :lol:


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Larobi

Míster ... eso no es Montevideo ... aclaremos eso primero :nuts:


----------



## letty chiruste

Don U360 o es el escudo de la rep argentina o debo cambiar los critales? :nuts:


----------



## uruguay360

es montevideo!!


----------



## letty chiruste

confirmado tonces... de tanto mirar por el microscopio quede checata















hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Pablito28

troesma me parece que ese edificio no existe mas, es la antigua sucursal del telegrafo de Av Brasil y Benito Blanco?


----------



## uruguay360

Fetivamente Pablito! pero, vos decis que no existe mas ??? que lo demolieron? a la flauta que estoy atrasado! esperamos lo suyo maestro!!


----------



## Pablito28

Si troesma mire, de una vuelta por aqui:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=881718.

Acà dejo


----------



## letty chiruste

mis respetos Don Pablito!!:bow: que memoria y cuanto conocimiento hay acá!!:master:

hoy me descubrí mirando pa arriba y maravillándome... la gran contra cuando uno anda en la burbuja "sapito" manejando es que no mira pa los costados( menos mal pueden decir por el bien de los transeúntes) y la pucha que se pierde de cosas una.


dicho esto paso a retirarme... 1 am y aún en el laboratorio... quiérase... respete la receta... pero debo aprender a respetar mis horarios... esto de andar callejeando por laburo de 7 am a 1 am no es saludable pa nadie y menos pa mi :bash:


----------



## uruguay360

Pero Gran Maestro! me mato con esa, no me diga que habra problemas con las fotos del Tupi Namba y la piscina del Hotel de Banhos, esos estan , no? no me asuste, eh!!! este acertijmo que propone es facil para mi, ya que poseo una gran memoria visual... se trata de un edificio construido en 1912...con eso le digo todo...:banana::banana:


----------



## Pablito28

Ah Doña Letty... aquí todos desarrollamos la visual, uno corre con un poquito de ventaja por trasladarse en vehículo sin techo, pero es mas cuestión de costumbre que otra cosa. Le agradezco profundamente sus respetos pero a quien veneramos por aquí es a Don U360, maestro de maestros, il capi di tuti capi.

Oh no, no Troesma usted poste nomas esos edificios siguen siguen, me niego a quitarlos de mi retina, al igual que el hotel Pocitos o el Palacio Jackson, usted poste.

Respecto al acertijo jejejeje, buen punto troesma, pero profundice su exposición yo se que usted sabe


----------



## uruguay360

El trocén maestro?


----------



## Pablito28

Buenas noches, como están? No troesma alejece bastante del centro


----------



## uruguay360

Barros Blancos...:lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28

Cuelgo el afiche :banana: :banana: :banana:

En el marco de una nueva ediciòn de :












El boliche Adivinà... se complace en presentar su programaciòn para todo el mes


----------



## Pablito28

Nop troesma para el lado E, no es un edificio


----------



## SebaFun

^^Para mi es la fuente del parque batlle

Como andan todos? creo que se viene con todo el proximo boliche con ese afiche:banana:

Por otro lado, troesma es maestro al revéz no? recien me doy cuenta:lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28

Como estas Seba, lamentablemente no es la fuente del Parque Batlle, anda reservando mesa


----------



## SebaFun

Reservo una bien adelante, quiero ver el show,.

Por otro lado, es en el barrio o aun andamos lejos?
El italiano?


----------



## Pablito28

^^jejeje eso es lo que yo llamo tamaño familiar troesma, hace un tiempito que vengo craneando la apertura pero lo que queria hacer en un primer momento no lo pude plasmar por incapacidad rimistica :tongue3:, intentaba adaptar la letra de "saludo a los barrios" de la Reina de la Teja a nuestro boliche, porque en definitiva recorrimos gran parte de los barrios de esta ciudad, pero no salió.
Asi que estoy armando algo menos pretencioso pero creo que de buen nivel.


----------



## Larobi

Helloooooo!!!! Qué nivel este cheboli, cada vez mejor ... increíble la máquina de café que trajo Pablito, de no creer las pizzas (lo que me perdí anoche hno y el broche de oro ... ¡¡¡un mate de chocolaaaaaateeeeee!!! Pablito, es ud. un genio, la versión uruguaya de uno de los tres Reyes Magos ... Ojo, que le van a empezar a pedir de todo!!! 

Salú la barra, no hay nadie todavía. Yo empiezo el mate, ya saben ...


----------



## Pablito28

Buenas, buenas como está Profe?, y vio uno hace lo que puede y lo que esté al alcance de uno... estamos aguardando al embajador plenipotenciario de la CV que le de el visto bueno al troesma que parece que la embocó. Me pasa un mate ...?


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno, quien me pasa el porongo? quiero tomar....

Por cierto, creo que se les dice asi, igual juego con el doble sentido para divertirnos y mover esto porque sino esta quietongo este boliche:lol:
A ver a ver que me van a pasar, ojo!!!!:lol:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Che acá ya nadie se acuerda de jugar. Se la pasan de joda, tomando y comiendo. Jejeje

Pero en gran parte es mi culpa que he estado desaparecido.

Traigo las dos fotos que subí




























y una más

Por cierto no es Mercedes, no es de ese lado de 18

SALUDOS


----------



## URU_RODRI

Por San Jose?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

URU_RODRI said:


> Por San Jose?


SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIÍ

¿Esquina?


----------



## URU_RODRI

Julio Herrera y Obes?


----------



## Tatito

San José y Andes??



.


----------



## uruguay360

Buenasss, bueno, yo puse ayer que eso es San Jose y Cuareim, haciendo diagonal con el ex Cine Metro, pero como no hay comentarios al respecto lo repito. Tampoco lo vi hoy a ese comentario, asi que bien podria ser uno de esos comentarios que se evaporan, ya me ha pasado varias veces. Saludos a todos.
Acabo de fijarme en la pagina anterior y ahi esta el comentario, veremos que dice el embajador...:banana:


----------



## URU_RODRI

^^ Muy bien capas que le acertas! kay:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Che, no embocaron ni una... Jajajajaja.

Por fin un acertijo con el que los encontré con la guardia baja.

A ver si con ésta sale


----------



## Pablito28

Buenas, buenas, como están? Don Emilio el troesma dijo dos veces la ubicación


----------



## uruguay360

vos sabes que voy a empezar a pensar que soy invisible...por cierto es esa esquina, no sé qué hacer...


----------



## Pablito28

^^ si lo mas probable es que no los haya visto troesma, mandele un PM le parece? , le paso una black


----------



## uruguay360

Para todos aquellos que pueden verme :lol::lol:, podrian darme ubicaciones de subestaciones de ute que conozcan ? bueno entre zarpados no nos vamos a sorprender, no importa lo chica que sea, cuanto mas dificil de ubicar mejor... no , no quede loco, simplemente estoy haciendo el mapa de las dependencias de UTE...:nuts::nuts:


----------



## uruguay360

No, claro que no los vió... pero nunca vi que un a persona no vea los mensajes de otra, y aun asi esta tu mensaje avisando, o sea que con que te vea a vos sera suficiente. Hay que esperar nomas, ya lo a ver. mientras voy preparando algo para subir (ahora no es y quedo pagando !!!)


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Pero no es Cuareim


----------



## Pablito28

Ahi va troesma prepare y poste, respecto a las sub estaciones, armo la lista y le paso kay:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Es Zelmar Michelini... y recién ahora que me fijo en el Gioogle Earth veo que son la misma calle. Por eso pensé que estaba erróneo.

Dele Master, le toca


----------



## uruguay360

Bué...veamos...facil, creo...


----------



## Pablito28

A la maula troesma linda imagen, pero ni idea donde es hno:, es en el centro?, le paso la black


----------



## URU_RODRI

Aguada?


----------



## uruguay360

Gracias por el concepto y por la black Pablito, ni Centro ni Aguada amigos...


----------



## letty chiruste

Buenas tardes noches!

puede ser por el cordon?... de la vereda digo ud estaba parado en el cordon de la vereda


Quien me invita con un té con limón ... tengo la garganta un poco fulera!


----------



## uruguay360

Usted sabe que es el Cordon nomas !!! se ve que me estaba mirando...un tecito dijo, me parece que el del té es Pablito, es el unico que entiende la maquina !!!


----------



## URU_RODRI

Frente a alguna plaza?


----------



## uruguay360

No Rodrigo, frente a una estacion de servicio


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿No será sobre 18 a la altura de Acevedo Díaz, no?

Por cierto, excelente foto


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno [email protected] le dejo el tè a Letty y el capuchino a la Profe, que no debe tardar en aparecer, y les digo hasta mañana ya que temprano en la mañana parto para las Riveras:

























Troesma ud. cierra como el otro día?


----------



## letty chiruste

Es ud un angelote Pablito con masitas y todo me leyo la mente!! 
miles de gracias!


----------



## Larobi

Me apuro a darle un beso a Pablito antes que se vaya ... Buen viajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Larobi

Bueno, y ahora saludo al resto de la barra: :lol::lol::lol: 

¡¡Buenas noches, auditorio, con _satifación_ lograda!! ¿Qué pasó, Emilio? El post cumple te dejó mareado y ninguneaste al Troesma ... ¡Al Troesmaaaaaaaaaa! Ya te íbamos a mandar a Tattone :lol:

Hola, Rodrigo, Lety y Troesma: el acertijo lo tengo visto por la zona de 18 y Acevedo Díaz, Pablo de María, por ahí. Como ven, me afilio a la tesis de Emilio, que posteó primero!


----------



## uruguay360

Gracias Emilio...
No es por 18, otra avenida, con eso tod dicho o casi.
Pablito, abrazo y la seguimos a mayor distancia.
No se tira la ultima?


----------



## uruguay360

Ni tampoco Acevedo Diaz ni Pablo de Maria... es a algunas cuadras de alli.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Este... nada más lejos de mi intención que faltarle el respeto a don Uruguay y a cada uno de sus 360 (grados?). Lo que pasó fue que no asocié que Cuareim y Zelmar Michelini eran la misma calle. Pero fue un error mío.


----------



## uruguay360

Ojala este detalle ayude...


----------



## uruguay360

No diga eso don Emilio...!! yo y mis grados lo sabemos muy bien ! ya va a saber porque son grados... lo que pasa es que usted es muy joven .


----------



## Larobi

Tá, tá ... simplemente, era para bromear un rato  Además, Tattone no apareció para defender al Troesma ...

Este lindo edificio, cuya hermosísima foto posteó el Troesma, ¿estará por Uruguay?


----------



## uruguay360

Si, Ceci, está por Uruguay...esquina?


----------



## Pablito28

bueno apareci via cel a leerlos por última vez por hoy. Les dejo las buenas noches a [email protected] y nos leemos a la distancia mañana. Q descancen 

Saludos


----------



## Larobi

Gente, me retiro por hoy. A ver quién hace el gol, está la pelota frente al arco: está por Uruguay y ¿¿¿ ...???

A domani!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

La clave está en acordarse de alguna estación de servicio sobre Uruguay


----------



## uruguay360

Esta para que emilio la empuje al fondo de la red...!!! frente a una estacion de servicio!!! gooooollllll!!!! ta todo dicho !!! no hay dos !!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Jaja estamos pensando lo mismo


----------



## uruguay360

Estacion de servicio en la acera norte.... que vengan los bomberos que me estoy quemando !!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Estoy desorientado ¿esquina Fdez Crespo?


----------



## letty chiruste

la única estacion que recuerdo es la ancap entre paraguay y rondeau puede ser?


----------



## uruguay360

No les puedo creer !!! ninguna de los dos!!! en ninguna de esas direcciones hay ni una misera estacion de servicio !!!


----------



## uruguay360

Ya lo dice el viejo proverbio : desorientado como Emilio en el Centro!!


----------



## letty chiruste

uruguay y minas en frente a la antigua española de fisioterapia! puede ser?


----------



## uruguay360

Siiiii, preciosos edificio en diagonal, obra del amigo Pietropinto, autor de varias cositas con el tambien amigo Rafael Ruano. Su turno, y lo que es yo me despido, dejo las llaves sobre el mostrador y el ultimo que apague la luz, me voy a leer. abrazos a todos!


----------



## letty chiruste

patatuz!! mi segunda vez! 

eso si tengo que sacar alguna foteli.... nada de Ciudad vieja Don Emilio es terrible!!

mañana en la mañana subo algo gente, porque tengo trabajo que me espera ahora, debo terminarlo así partir rauda y veloz a mi dulce morada!!

buenas noches dulces sueños para todos!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Enhoabuena por el golazo Letty
Hasta mañana a todos


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡¡Pero la "@#%&//+]* ... yo trabajo en Facultad de Humanidades, me latió que era esa esquina ... acabo de pasar por allí antes de entrar ... y dije: qué geniaaaaa que soy, ahora hago un gol de media cancha ...

Y me había ganado Letty ayer de noche!!! hno:

Letty, congrats!!

La próxima vez será 

Estamos esperando!


----------



## uruguay360

Buenos diassss .... abriendo el boliche..va a haber que arreglar la cortina, entre el turco y yo apenas pudimos... dicho sea de paso , que emocionado estaba con la foto de la tia que subio Pablito !!
Bue..que se van a servir... pongo cafe a hacer, me saco un capuchino para mi...


----------



## letty chiruste

buen día gente!


tengo un pequeño problemita... no tengo fotos de arquitectura peeeero si quieren fotos de flores y cosas coloridas tengo muuuuuuuchas jaja :banana::banana::banana:

Les cuento que hoy incluso salí por la city a sacar fotos para el SCC ... vivo en Solymar así que me fui exclusivamente a eso! hno:

pero nada me convence... no tengo stock suficiente y el nivel de ustedes es alto... por lo tanto ... recordé que Tatito le había cedido una vez su lugar a alguien. ese día estaban en casa, mientras Tatita y yo charlábamos, el Sr. hacia uso de la compu... es un vicio esto che!

visto y considerando lo anterior, le paso la pelota, digo, el turno *Tatito* y mientras yo me hago un stock de fotos de arquitectura, ta? ta y ta? :nuts:


buena jornada para todos!


----------



## Tatito

^^ Jejeje... eso de que es un vicio es cierto... por lo menos no hace mal a la salud :lol::lol:

Gracias Letty... espero el consentimiento del resto de los parroquianos asi no saltamos ninguna norma... y mientras me voy sirviendo un Vat 69 con unos maníes y aceitunas con el amigo Percy, que ya se viene el almuerzo dentro de un ratito y el desayuno ya está por los piés 


PD: Después te mando ese limoncello como pago por esta cedida de turno, como arreglamos... :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## letty chiruste

Espero ansiosa por el limoncello ... las flores y los bombones ya llegaron jaja


----------



## Tatito

letty chiruste said:


> Espero ansiosa por el limoncello ... las flores y los bombones ya llegaron jaja


^^:lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Traslado la foto










Y mi respuesta:

"Me han hecho dos preguntas muy comprometedoras... porque restringen mucho (muchísimo) el campo de juego, pero digamos que sí:
a) es un edificio vinculado a una iglesia o institución religiosa
b) es en la CV (estoy en mis dominios)"

Y ahora lo siento pero dejo la computadora por esta noche. Sepan disculpar y si mientras quieren tiren otra y seguimos con esta mañána.

ABRAAAAAAZOS


----------



## uruguay360

Es el Templo Ingles!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Es el Templo Ingles!


No!


----------



## uruguay360

Veamos...con la calle Rincón como divisora...CV norte?


----------



## SebaFun

Pero che!!!!! ya está cumplido el ciclo de este boliche, renueva el permiso en el nuevo boliche de pablito!!!! se viene se viene el "VI" :banana:


----------



## URU_RODRI

^^ :banana::banana:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Veamos...con la calle Rincón como divisora...CV norte?


Tampoco...


----------



## Pablito28

guenas, guenas emilio no sera la catedral por la peatonal Sarandi o por 33?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

pablito28 said:


> guenas, guenas emilio no sera la catedral por la peatonal Sarandi o por 33?


Sí, Pablito. Es la Catedral sobre Sarandí. Era fácil de adivinar porque no hay muchos edificios religiosos en la CV, pero es llamativo el ángulo ya que no es la imagen clásica de la catedral y confundía ¿no?

Bueno, te toca.


----------



## Tatito

Felicitaciones Pablito!!! Ahora si... se viene el *VI*... se vieneeeeeeeeee



.


----------



## uruguay360

Mira vos, no me daba cuenta !!! Bueno Pablito, avise cuando abra ese bolichongo nuevo...


----------



## Larobi

¡Buenas y lluviosas tardes/noches para esta barra volvedora!

Muy bueno el acertijo, ni me imaginaba que era la Catedral ... 

Pablito, ya hiciste los trámites de la habilitación del boliche Adiviná VI? Mirá que lo abrís vos, ehhhh? Te estamos esperandooooooo opcorn:


----------



## Pablito28

Ya casi estamos, faltan algunos detalles pero ya estamos ahí...


----------



## URU_RODRI

Dale te esperamos!


----------



## Pablito28

Los aguardo por acá http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61896265#post61896265

Saludos


----------

